# the truth



## army (23 Sep 2002)

Posted by *"burgess marskell" <db_marskell@hotmail.com>* on *Tue, 20 Feb 2001 22:14:42 *
I have been ignoring most of the messages for the reason that I dont
have time to read 73 of them, alright, I have never been in the
queens own rifles, but I was at once a US marine. I was a member of   the 
8th Marine Regiment, as an officer, stationed in NC, as I said.
I did see combat in the gulf, and in a few other places. I left the
service a while back, but missed the life and joined the army
instead because i had friends there. I was in fact an Army Ranger I
didn‘t plan on bringing this up, since i know you don‘t believe
me.. While I still wear the badges and crests of the rangers on my
uniform, and am still serving with them i am a Sergeant, first
class, I am currently working on an agreement that upon returning
to canadian citizenship I was born and raised in Toronto i will be
allowed to get a Direct Commission to Lieutenant, the First
Lieutenant thing was an honest mistake.
_________________________________________________________________________
Get Your Private, Free E-mail from MSN Hotmail at  http://www.hotmail.com. 
--------------------------------------------------------
NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
to majordomo@CdnArmy.ca from the account you wish to
remove, with the line "unsubscribe army-list" in the
message body.


----------

